# Lobo's behavior



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I may be misinterpeting but I feel like Lobo is becoming somewhat aloof despite our huge bond together. I raised Lobo since a pup of 8 weeks see him every 2x a week since then or more sometimes. Everytime he sees me he is beyond excitement and doesn't show this to others. Haven't seen it much in his owners either or other people besides me. Then he would lay on me as a greeting which is a friendship symbol ! Kisses me to death and kisses me whenever he comes near me and constantly by free will. Follows me into the bathroom to at his place! We go on for walks just him and I and he is very happy. However, today he acted unusually different. I came by in a friend mom's car to be dropped off and Lobo's owner was there. Lobo was very excited to ease his excitement which is what the owners been working on so he won't jump and knock somebody over, I walked in the house. Lobo came in the house was very excited kissed me laid down on me got up 1 minute later. Then he laid down separate from me. When ever I sit by him usually he sits there with me for like 1-5 minutes then goes to another spot across from me. Before walks usually and acts the same afterwards sometimes. I tell him to to come whether in excitement or calm and he comes to me excitedly. However, today Lobo was opposite of that which is not like him. Lobo is not quite like the loyal German shepherds I have noticed. Owners and I cannot get him to come and Lobo is 18 months old. 

For over a year the owners used the same trainer to teach Lobo come, but no progress is made not a bit. I think they should find a new trainer, personally. They do Positive Reinforcement only which is working, but not for come part. At least, if I tell Lobo to stay he will. However, when we go for walks he is always waring (sorry for incorrect word) to go! On walks he likes to go ahead but he is always on leash cause his recall is NOT good. Although, I train him to come and have to use treats. He listens to all my commands and knows I am the leader but listens to not everything. Though training business are the owners' business. When I talk to him he always looks at me. Today I was talking to him about personal relationships and he just looked at me as if he understood every word. I ask him, "Can we be best friends forever" and he just stands up and kisses me immediately. However, near ends of walks he starts to walk beside me nicely. Every time it is time to leave I tell him Lobo comes up for a hug and kisses all on his own. I say Lobo has some aloofness parts about him but in general is loving and affectionate. I do not mean to be bragging but Lobo's relationship with me is different than any other person including his owners. I have been raising him since 8 weeks and he stole some of my personalities!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely story. Yes, I agree you will always have a special bond with Lobo even though he is growing up and forming a bond with his new owner.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

but Lobo has shown somewhat aloofness towards me yesterday. That is not the same Lobo I knew from the past. I have given him all and we are great friends. Today he was aloof towards me at my house (very unlike him). Is that cause he is in his teen stage?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely - typical teenage behavior. Lobo is a big boy now and is going through that stage. I suggest you do something with him that he likes to do- if he likes to play fetch or chase a ball - try that instead.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@ Mary Beth 
So it is normal for any dog regardless of breed to act aloof temporarily while going through the "teen stage"? I feel that as if our massive relationship he seems to severe somewhat of the relationship with his aloofness.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

yes - for most dogs. As teens, they are no longer wanting to do puppy cuddly stuff. Your lucky - my Sting never wanted cuddly stuff .


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

most guardian ,herding and other breeds as they mature become a bit aloof with people other then their owners.. some dogs stay all "labby" (love everyone even strangers), it all depends on the breed and genetics. my gsd is 3 , she greets every stranger as her bestest friend omgimissedyousomuchlovehugsomgomgomg... my pitx is aloof with strangers , will greet and say hi, but could care less after that ... my permanent foster is a husky/terrier mix and she is the same way, greet you but then done with you... as some dogs mature they become more aloof. dont take it personally


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@mebully21 actually I do take it personally. I raised Lobo since he was 8 weeks every week 2x or more i see him play, walk and he greets me beyond excitement. Lay down on me with the greeting starting today he no longer does lay down on top of me. However we go on walks and he is the same as he would always be and affectionate. Lobo and I are best friends was the most affectionate dog its like that lobo died and outcame a new Lobo. He even bared his teeth at me when I put my face closed and tried to bite my face today. Very unusual of him. He is a better friend than any other. He even comes when I call him better than his owners. He is no longer playful either. He stole some of my personality as well.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Maryellen has excellent advice. I really don't think you are being fair to Lobo or to yourself to take his behavior personally. Lobo can't stay an adorable puppy forever. He grew up. If you had been able to keep him, his behavior still would have changed as he matured.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

honestly he is a DOG... not a human.. just because you raise a dog at 8 weeks for a bit doesnt mean he will be the same dog as he matures.. i have raised numerous dogs from puppies to adults.. all of them once matured were not lovey dovey..**** if i took it personal i would say that rufus tells me to go **** every day when he gives me the stink eye lol.. but he is a dog, with a dog personality of the breeds he is mixed with.
as far as lobo not liking faces in his face or being hugged- dogs just dont like that. they might tolerate it from some folks, and not from others.. 

lobo is maturing, he is NOT your dog- he belongs to another owner. honestly get over it and move on, if you keep harassng the dog with affection he will bite you and mean it, and you will then be in a world of hurt and hospital bills.l he has given you plenty of warnings to back up and stop invading his space... you have got to listen to him and stop treating him like a jilted lover.

also, my rufus that i raised from 8 weeks old and who is now 11 is aloof, and i dont hold it against him or think he is human. he is a DOG.he does worship me, as i am his owner, but he also has his own personality and is not a cuddly lovey dovey dog like pure pitbulls.. my gsd is lovey dovey to anyone - no stranger is enemy- but thats her genetic makeup.. and i got her at a year and a half. by 3 years old all dogs are mature. just accept lobo as he is and move on.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@mebully21 Not raising him for a bit a long time since 8 weeks years old literally every week 2x or more. He always loved affection. He always treated me like a lover until Tuesday. He will never betray me I do not want to admit it. You do not fully understand our relationship. You don't know how much I am feeling hurt like a human friend who starts to be cliche after a long time who sooner or later dumps me. This is not the same Lobo I once knew from 8 weeks- April 9, 2013. Maybe I will try giving him space or whatever and see what happens. 

Lobo (a sable German shepherd) and I have been soulmates since the day I met him a 8 weeks. We carry a special bond. Every week since the day I met him I go up to his house play, walk, train, affection to one and another, lay on top of me as we greet, letting my face be close to him in lovable manner, beyond excitement when we greet (does this to no one but me including owners), follow me to the bathroom, come whenever I said his name in his home (doesn't listen much to owners), when its time to leave get up and lick me in a hug doesn't want me to leave even lays down on me so I won't go, play with me at anytime, snuggle, kiss me 24/7 when ever we are together and I can get them whenever I want and he is always willing to give me kisses, never aloof, jealous with other dogs to me, showed me he is my best friend in action, dream dog friend. 

He is also more aloof to his lady owner Dianne. Dianne says she has never felt not much bonded to him as your previous dogs. Lobo however we have an incredible bond his bond towards me is stronger than any other person maybe except for the man owner Jim. Jim told me I mean the world to Lobo and when ever we tell Lobo I am coming he gets beyond excited! Sometimes when I sit by Lobo unless we are taking a break on a walk he separates himself from me. He used to NOT do that until Tuesday. He doesn't like to lay on top of me anymore since Tuesday! I put my face near him after a walk and he I think bared his teeth and snapped at me. I socialized him so well since 8 weeks doing everything so did owners though and he stole my personality. We ALWAYS were happy with each other no matter what. He was always playful until today and is not caring anymore. I felt like he cares more when we are on our walk but starting Tuesday afterwards not as much. Is he really turning on me? I thought dogs are supposed to be man's best friend better than human friends with no betrayal, aloofness, being mean, etc. Are we wrong? Perhaps the breeder where they got him from wasn't good after all? What is going on? I want my old Lobo back. Feels like a human teen friend has dump me even when he once said, "We will be best friends forever" and before he says this does many cliches towards me. Feels like Lobo my favorite best friend German shepherd is doing to me. Am I just misinterpeting Lobo or are my feelings instinct correct? I miss my old Lobo and feel like I do not know the new Lobo like a best friend turned against me. At least he isn't like this when we go for walks!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Our best man friend relationship is beyond anybody else besides owners.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Now I am confused please understand


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

When we go on walks he loves affection as if he is a different dog than he is at home.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Now Lobo is 19 months and is a different dog than before starting Tuesday.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

We are in the house alone and can walk anywhere alone. He would be beyond excited and lovable constantly would love affection everyday until Tuesday.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think you are suffocating this dog with affection that he doesn't want. He bared his teeth and snapped at you? that is a major hint that you need to give him some space, you are going to get yourself hurt


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

> Is he really turning on me? I thought dogs are supposed to be man's best friend better than human friends with no betrayal, aloofness, being mean, etc. Are we wrong? Perhaps the breeder where they got him from wasn't good after all? What is going on? I want my old Lobo back. Feels like a human teen friend has dump me even when he once said, "We will be best friends forever" and before he says this does many cliches towards me. Feels like Lobo my favorite best friend German shepherd is doing to me. Am I just misinterpeting Lobo or are my feelings instinct correct? I miss my old Lobo and feel like I do not know the new Lobo like a best friend turned against me. At least he isn't like this when we go for walks!


He's not turning on you, he's not YOUR dog. He is man's best friend - toward HIS owner. You are humanizing this dog way too much - dogs do not think in terms of cliches and friends and turning. And I agree - you are literally suffocating this dog with affection. Not all dogs WANT that!! You are going to get yourself seriously bit by forcing all this affection. Lay off him, he's a dog, not a human being. Play fetch with him, train with him, have fun with him. That is how you strengthen a bond. Not by putting your face in his face, and smothering him.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I never thought that Lobo would turn on me. All this time I thought he loved me maybe truth is he really doesn't anymore... Most dogs love me.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was even his godfather.... our love was so strong and Lobo severed some of it.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I got more of love from him and more of a friend with him than any human friend too. Last Thursday was the last time I was the old Lobo. Yeah I kind of agree he wants too much affection to be lay off for a while.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

all of that love probably was just for temporary he was the most loving dog i ever met until today.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

all of that love probably was just for temporary he was the most loving dog i ever met until today. he used to always want constant affection. the most affectionate dog ever. his love towards me was different and still is more than any other person besides owner. I did raise him after all since his 8 weeks for every 2x or more even to this day November 11, 2011- even today and will continue to raise him forever. 

He wanted the affection until today we were man's best friend he was towards me too not just his owners until today. Even owners admitted Lobo's love towards me is phenominal more so than everybody else considering I am also one of his raiser. I think of Lobo like my own German shepherd. Thought Man's Best Friend never mad, never insult, critcize, put downs, ignore, betray friends, be there when lonely, to comfort, to be there when sad, mean it when they kiss you, love you no matter what under no or any circumstances, and the other ones which human friends do not have. I love Lobo more than anyone besides parents I guess. I think I am suffocating from a dog betrayal. Its like a whole lie or a deep dark mean secret Lobo has been keeping all this time. He stole my energetic excited hyper self and my personality. Only see his old self when we are on for walks. I vow to get the old Lobo back in general. K I will lay off the affection for a while. I think the owners do not realize that either yet. Used to be the safest dog to put your face near as well without any signs of aggression.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

He even bared his teeth at me when I put my face closed and tried to snapped at me today. Edit for 6:45pm message


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lobo and I been through everything together since the day he was born.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I feel somewhat betrayed... and i have done nothing always shown my gift of kindness.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Am i misunderstanding Lobo? Is Lobo trying to teach me something cause he loves me?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

The way he was looking at me before and after snap was as if I was some bad stranger guy or something. Very strange.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Please value Lobo for what he is; a dog and not your BFF.
There is plenty to love and respect about a dog but they are not people. 
He is not even your dog. 2x a week is not the same as living with him full time.

A lot of GSDs are not cuddle puppies when they grow up. They can still be bonded to their people and not show a lot of affection. Conversely a lot of dogs who are major cuddle dogs could care less if you were alive or dead.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* We are BFF just a dog... Lobo may not be human but i choose him as my friend than any other human. I only have a few human friends, but I feel closer to Lobo. Lobo gave me so much love. None of you understand my relationship with Lobo or with other dogs. I have my own dog but I also pay attention to other dogs who I knew for years, etc. I do not know how to convince you that Lobo and I are bffs. Many people just have their own dogs or know friends dogs but I know thousands and made friends with every one. Go to local huge dog park everyday 2x a day and see the same dogs everyday and different ones too. I go elsewhere with a lot of those dog park dogs too. Lobo is no longer a dog park visitor due to an incident so goes to another one. Lobo does think of me as pack leader he actually obeys and listens to whatever I say a little more so than owners they said that themselves.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I rather have Lobo or any other dog German shepherd more so than girlfriends (which I am not interested in).


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lobo would pay attention with affection, etc to me even when owners are their an extremely high quality of time. Go back and forth between his favorite owner to me spend more amounts of time with me. Owners finds Lobo odd like me too. So we are going to go to their Positive Reinforcement trainer and talk about this.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am going to get my old Lobo back I swear on my word and I never go back on my word. That is my motto . No Lobo would protect me with his life we are bffs I'm sure something else is up. He is his old self after all when we are on walks than without any problems. Took him to my school on walks and feel much happier there with him than any other person.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> @*jocoyn* We are BFF just a dog... Lobo may not be human but i choose him as my friend than any other human. I only have a few human friends, but I feel closer to Lobo. Lobo gave me so much love. None of you understand my relationship with Lobo or with other dogs. I have my own dog but I also pay attention to other dogs who I knew for years, etc. I do not know how to convince you that Lobo and I are bffs. Many people just have their own dogs or know friends dogs but I know thousands and made friends with every one. Go to local huge dog park everyday 2x a day and see the same dogs everyday and different ones too. I go elsewhere with a lot of those dog park dogs too. Lobo is no longer a dog park visitor due to an incident so goes to another one. Lobo does think of me as pack leader he actually obeys and listens to whatever I say a little more so than owners they said that themselves.


This isn't a healthy relationship to have with a dog, we are humans and require human interaction. I understand the bond between a dog and a human, I have one of those dogs who just gets me. It's not love from her, she's not my bestfriend nor my soulmate but we're bonded, she's my heart dog. Most people on this forum aren't limited in their dog exposure to just their dogs and friends, many belong to different dog venues whether it be show or sport.

German Shepherds are supposed to be aloof to those outside their inner circle, seeing someone 2x a week does not guarantee you're going to be accepted as the "one" as the dog matures. Having a dog who is jealous when other dogs are around you, is not a good thing or something to be happy about, he should be indifferent to any dogs. 

I understand that you're upset but like almost everything in life, things change and some of those things are out of our control. Take things in stride, focus on the positive and listen to the warning signs this dog is giving you before someone get hurts.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

My relationship with Lobo though was incredibly healthy. Am I just misconcepting Lobo or is my new thoughts with the new Lobo true?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No it is not healthy at all. It is unrealistic and it is bad for the poor dog because you are asking it to something it is not. It is not valuing the dog for what it is which is a beautiful gifted creation who sees the world through it nose, lives one day at a time, and can work with humans in a way no other animal can...... 

My friend is saying goodbye to her dog in the next few weeks (cancer) . She is a police officer, he her partner, a bloodhound. They have spent almost every hour of every day together, have risked their lives together. They would die for each other. He is still her dog, her partner, a very special bond a person has when they work with a dog -- She will make the one sided decision for his care and to put him to sleep. He does not have a "bucket list" or dreams or aspirations unmet. He IS. That is all. He is a dog. 

I have seen just a fraction of that working with a SAR dog who is NOT working with me full time but only partime and my pet the rest of the time and it is the deepest human/animal bond I have felt...so I can 't even imagine the depth of her bond.

*But for either of us. It is NOT the same as the human-human bond and the friendships we have*. It is still a bond a very strong bond but we are not friends with our dogs, nor are they our life-partners. We do not sit and talk with our dogs about relationships, dreams, how we see the world, spirituality, etc. Does that make sense? Dogs are great because it is very one sided. They accept us for what we are. They don't challenge us. I think a good friend will love me unconditionally but may challenge me, may argue with me, may open my eyes to things I had not seen before...

I think people like dogs as friends because they just accept them...because that is what a dog is. But it is a very one sided relationship in that regard. Sometimes I need a friend to hit me over the head.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dont take offense but this is not healthy and you sound very young. My dogs see people 2x 3x a week but that does not make them bffs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am concerned for right now, until you see a trainer.

I don't know if Lobo is intact or neutered but he is at an age where he is becoming his adult self. This is an age of pushing limits. 

He has given you warnings in his own language. Part of being HIS "friend" is to undersand what he is saying to you and he is clearly saying to back off. Please listen to what he is saying before you do get bit. If he does bite you in the face, both of your lives may be impacted in ways that could cost him his life and scar you for life.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lobo's owner discussed it with me and we come to agreement I understand now. Thanks for telling me all of this. Yes I will respect Lobo's wishes for now on and won't do the hugging, kissing, etc which he no longer likes . That's ok I actually thank Lobo and all of you to help me realize stuff.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am 17 years old actually and a huge dog lover. I understand Lobo and he hit me on the head to see things differently and move on.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* 
@
gaia_bear 
@gsdlover91 
This is what Lobo's owner said 

Thank you for sending the explanation of what happened yesterday with Lobo. You are lucky to have found this forum as they all gave you excellent advice and sound like they are very experienced with GSDs.

When my nephew, Luke, was somewhere between 18-24 months old--he couldn't talk yet--he was bitten on the head by my cat. He was in his crib or bed, and the cat had jumped in with him. I heard him screaming and rushed in, shocked that my cat would bite him. When he calmed down, I asked him some questions to try to figure out what happened and why. (Since he couldn't talk, the questions were ones he could answer with a nod or shake.) It turned out that he was squeezing her too tightly. She had squirmed to get away, then growled, and finally bit him where she could reach.

Like you, Luke's feelings were more hurt than his head. He loved the cat and didn't understand why she'd bite him. I explained that she couldn't tell him it was hurting and to stop it. But we never left the cat alone with Luke again till he was a lot older.

I know how much you love all dogs--especially shepherds--and wish to have one of your own. Consider that of the 168 hours in a week, you are with Lobo for 2-3 hours of that time. Raising a dog is much, much more time consuming, taking many hours every day working, training, and, of course some fun play time. Lobo loves his time with you. He has a great, fun time and really looks forward to seeing you, and that is the part of his life--the fun part--that you share with him. Think about how you feel towards a friend you see a few hours a week vs. your parents. Is it possible that longing for your own GS dog leads you to think there is more of bond between you than is likely? It sounds like you're thinking of him as a person--with the kind of feelings and expectations there would be in a human friends relationship.

Lobo is clearly saying he doesn't like hugging, kissing, etc. anymore. He's probably tried to communicate this to you before Tuesday; but, since you're human and he's a dog, the message wasn't clear to you. Growling, snapping, baring teeth was his next step since he can't talk.

I doubt it was a sudden change in Lobo, rather you just didn't figure it out until Tuesday. It wasn't a betrayal. Dogs don't betray. That is strictly a human act. They don't keep secrets. Again, just humans do that. Much of the description of how you see the relationship between you and Lobo is that of one between two humans. Dogs think and view the world completely differently. Read the book I lent you, and I'll loan you a few others that are good at explaining dog "psychology".

If you don't respect Lobo's message to stop, he may bite or just not like hanging out with you anymore. You could get really hurt or scarred, and I know you'd be crushed if he didn't want to hang out with you. He would have to be muzzled forever--can you imagine how terrible that would be for him? It doesn't mean he'd mind a quick hug hello, a kiss goodbye. Believe me, I understand wanting to cuddle with a dog. I love it, too, and really wish Lobo liked it  But shepherds just usually don't, and it isn't a reflection of how much they care for a person. (I think the message is we have to like a different breed if we want a cuddly dog --LoL!! ) Kimo and Kona didn't like me to be out of their sight, but also weren't big on hugging! 

Consider this: Love is putting the needs of other person/dog before your own. Lobo will actually love you more for respecting his wishes.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

lobos owner is extremely smart.. if you really love lobo listen to his owner and to lobo. depending on where lobo lives if he does bite you he could be euthanized due to the law in that state/town... dont ignore lobo or his owners wishes... and dont put lobo's life in danger by ignoring his requests to stop hugging.kissing him


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is awful tough to remember how hard it was to be 17. Many of us who love the dogs have little in common with others and few friends. I know I can count my true blue friends on one hand but what friends those few are.

We still love our dogs in ways most cannot imagine but those friends saw us through many comings and goings of our furry friends, our relationships, breakups, marriages, kids, affairs, divorces, all that kind of stuff....we all go through different things. When you find people doing the same things you like, that is where you wind up finding the best human friends sometimes I think....the ones you will know and who will weave in and out of your life through the years.

We did not have cell phones and internet in my day and many times I think that is the most isolating thing out there. Nowadays it seems folks have a lot of acquaintances but not really good friends. I think a lot of us understand some of what you are feeling more than you may know.

I think Lobo has a good family so it seems and is lucky to know you.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> It is awful tough to remember how hard it was to be 17. Many of us who love the dogs have little in common with others and few friends. I know I can count my true blue friends on one hand but what friends those few are.
> 
> We still love our dogs in ways most cannot imagine but those friends saw us through many comings and goings of our furry friends, our relationships, breakups, marriages, kids, affairs, divorces, all that kind of stuff....we all go through different things. When you find people doing the same things you like, that is where you wind up finding the best human friends sometimes I think....the ones you will know and who will weave in and out of your life through the years.
> 
> ...


Great post. :thumbup:


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* 

Also to answer your question no Lobo is not neutered and is 19 months. They are waiting until fully matures because neuter young could cause growth development and health problems.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lobo and I will always carry a special bond. If I were to die the last thing I would love to see is Lobo or if Lobo were to die I would like him to be in my arms and his last sight. This shows in my dreams. Lobo feels the same way.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think Lobo's owner also, is an extremely smart man and very insightful.

He's totally correct in his assessment, "you" spend maybe 2-3 hours a week with him, his owners are with him 24/7. They will naturally have a more solid bond with him than you, a visitor basically. 

You need to respect Lobo's limits/space as he respects yours. Dogs are not humans and have a different way of showing emotions.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@
*JakodaCD OA*

Since when he goes on walks his me it is natural for his attitude to change to right as he is at home? Yes I do respect Lobo's wishes now. Eventually, our bond will keep growing as I do so. Yes animals relationships and human relationships are two different relationships. thanks for putting that in my head. So he will probably show aloof somewhat sometimes but not all the time. Like the other day and today he showed complete interests in me even when owners were there. but still paid little bit more attention to them. If I am alone in the house or walks he does attend me. But we can still be good friends like Dianne says right? He still loves me too although loves owner more. When I am there sometimes he spend same amounts of his time with everybody so I won't get left out. Yes Lobo is naturally more bonded to them as me. Would be the well not quite the same for Riley he is not aloof at all and loves everybody including strangers or for any GS I will have in the future may show aloofness like Lobo to others but me.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I think even if you get your own GSD, they may be affectionate to you, but they also may not be a crazy cuddle bug. My dog (7 months) sometimes hops up to snuggle next to me on the couch. Other times, he goes to the other side of the room and lays down. If I am loving on him and he's over it, he just walks away. He and I have a great bond. He'll keep tabs on me if I move, looks to me for direction and we often do "dog" bonding activities - hiking, swimming, exploring and other muddy activities as well as agility. But yes, he's definitely not affectionate in a hug/kissy way. I just want you to know what to expect if you do Gert your own GSD.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jessac said:


> I think even if you get your own GSD, they may be affectionate to you, but they also may not be a crazy cuddle bug. My dog (7 months) sometimes hops up to snuggle next to me on the couch. Other times, he goes to the other side of the room and lays down. If I am loving on him and he's over it, he just walks away. He and I have a great bond. He'll keep tabs on me if I move, looks to me for direction and we often do "dog" bonding activities - hiking, swimming, exploring and other muddy activities as well as agility. But yes, he's definitely not affectionate in a hug/kissy way. I just want you to know what to expect if you do Gert your own GSD.


Yes pretty much the same thing with Lobo exactly. Thanks for reassuring. I agree with all of you that some of these things are a little bit an unhealthy relationship. Again sometimes bonds with dogs need to turn a certain angle. That's how some dogs are. But healthy relationship will grow more I respect his wishes.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I find females sometimes more affectionate though than males. Nico would just spend a whole hour or more and not leave until you are tired giving her affection (if she knows you well).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it is the individual dog, not the sex...my most affectionate GSD of all was Grim, an intact male. 

The GSD is often not a physically affectionate dog but the bond there can be experienced without even touching and over great distances. I imagine the herding folks and the search and rescue folks expereince this bond a lot and it is one of the very special things about working with a dog offlead towards a common goal. 

They will connect a lot through the eyes. But it has to be the right eye contact with the right dog. The wrong eye contact can be taken as aggressive.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jessac said:


> I think even if you get your own GSD, they may be affectionate to you, but they also may not be a crazy cuddle bug. My dog (7 months) sometimes hops up to snuggle next to me on the couch. Other times, he goes to the other side of the room and lays down. If I am loving on him and he's over it, he just walks away. He and I have a great bond. He'll keep tabs on me if I move, looks to me for direction and we often do "dog" bonding activities - hiking, swimming, exploring and other muddy activities as well as agility. But yes, he's definitely not affectionate in a hug/kissy way. I just want you to know what to expect if you do Gert your own GSD.


*@jocoyn*

*Yeah and Lobo is pretty much what this guy said. I thought raising him as a pup to be affectionate than he would be always affectionate like he once did and I wonder even owners what went wrong? We do "dog" bonding activities though like the guy said and go for walks, play, etc. "**Other times, he goes to the other side of the room and lays down." Same exact thing with Lobo no matter how hard it is to resist must respect this! If I am loving on him and he's over it, he just walks away. He and I have a great bond. But their are other German shepherds I found different genders are more affectionate. Like Nico, Dante, Cosmo, and others who I met.*


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Affection and bonding are not necessarily the same things. Some of the most social and affectionlate dogs I have known and owned are the ones who would switch allegieances in a heartbeat. Some of the most loyal and bonded would just as soon not be touched. For Beau, affection is a moment of calm and a long gentle gaze.

My own personal experience has been that the males in my life have been more affectionate than females.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My intact male GSD doesn't care to be affectionate. He'll approach for a good ear scratching, but will walk away afterwards. He'll ALWAYS lay where he can see us. He'll ALWAYS be within eye sight, even outdoors. He just isn't the touchy, feely type of dog. I consider him well bonded. 

My other dogs (non-GSD) are.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, my dog Nikon is very aloof towards my husband. We got married two years before I bought my dog, so my husband has *always* been around. He even takes care of Nikon for me when I leave for a week with my parents once a year. Many GSDs are "one person" dogs. I am his person, my husband is not.

Nikon is going on 5 years old and only in the past year and a half has he sought out more affectionate type of attention from me. As a youngster he always wanted to be *with* me but not really touching me or on me. He would lie at my feet or on the other side of the room. If I got up, he would follow but he didn't want to really be pet all the time, sit on my lap, etc. When he turned 4 he started to become more affectionate. He still does not like to be showered with affection even from me, but he will sit on the couch with me as opposed to lying on the floor and when I go to bed he will lie on the bed with his head on my legs.

Dogs are what they are. Their temperaments are controlled by genetics. If Lobo is not a very affectionate dog it won't matter who raises him or how he was raised, it will only make him uncomfortable to force affection that he does not want or understand.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> Dogs are what they are. Their temperaments are controlled by genetics. If Lobo is not a very affectionate dog it won't matter who raises him or how he was raised, it will only make him uncomfortable to force affection that he does not want or understand.


:thumbup: Both of my dogs are very cuddly and affectionate, but many dogs are not. Cassidy was more like Nikon - she liked to be near us and get petted, but if you put your arms around her she'd tolerate if for a moment and then move away, the same if you laid down on the floor next to her and tried to cuddle. 

Dena was a great cuddler, and Keefer is so affectionate he will seek out attention from total strangers. If I sit on the floor he'll sit in my lap, all 80 pounds of him, lol. He leans against me all the time, and seems to thrive on physical contact. He's that strange dogs that actually likes hugs - there is no amount of affection that's too much for him.

Halo is less interested in other people than Keef is, (most dogs are!) but if she likes you she's very kissy, and with us she's extremely affectionate too.


----------

